# Building Insurance for flats



## chris lee (Sep 2, 2013)

Anybody got advice on buildings insurance for owned HK flats. [I.e we own it - don't rent it) We have fire insurance from the management company of the block, and that seems to also cover typhoon, storm damage etc.. Is it normal to take out additional buildings insurance. (Yes, I know that I need a separate contents policy - I am just concerned about cover for the building itself, burst water pipes, subsidence - risks like that).

Thx for your help folks, assuming you all are any!


----------



## Andy Robertson (Jul 19, 2011)

Chris, In most cases the building management buy the cheapest policy available. I am not saying this is the case for your management. You may want to check the wording, think of all incidents that could happen, and see how the terms apply.

Most people do not buy additional fire insurance if the building has already bought it. I do know of a policy that covers "All Risks" for buildings, but you need to take the Contents cover as well.


----------



## chris lee (Sep 2, 2013)

Thx Andy. I don't recall ever having actually seeing the policy but I'll try and track it down.


----------

